# June 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

21. Killer in High Heels(Maddie Springer, Bk 2)-Gemma Halliday 310 pgs 0 Loc (6/4/11-6/9/11)    (kindle Bundle Books 1-5)
22. Undercover in High Heels(Maddie Springer, Bk 3)-Gemma Halliday 313 pgs 0 Loc (6/9/11-6/11/11)[    /color] (kindle Bundle Books 1-5)
23. Alibi in High Heels(Maddie Springer, Bk 4)-Gemma Halliday 294 pgs 0 Loc (6//12/11-6/17/11)    (kindle Bundle Books 1-5)
24. Mayhem in High Heels(Maddie Springer, Bk 5)-Gemma Halliday 303 pgs 24,177 Loc (6//18/11-6/19/11)    (kindle Bundle Books 1-5)
25. The Twenty Dollar Bill-Elmore Hammes 180 pgs 2,487 Loc (6/22/11-6/24/11)    
26. When You Went Away-Michael Baron 368 pgs 4,760 Loc (6/25/11-6/30/11)


----------



## drenee

*While We're Far Apart*. Lynn Austin. Sony. 375 pgs. 
*Sizzling Sixteen*. Janet Evanovich. HB. 320 pgs.
*The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks*. Sony. 400 pgs.
*Naked In Death.*. J. D. Robb. K-book. 
*The Piano Teacher*. Janice Y. K. Lee. Sony. 
*The Boleyn Inheritance.* Philippa Gregory. K-book. 6,898 loc.

*Pony Problems. Nancy Drew and the Crew Clue.* Carolyn Keene. Audio 1 hr. 22 min.
*Firefly Summer*. Maeve Binchy. Audio. 2 hrs. 49 min.
*The Red Hat Club.* Haywood Smith. Audio 5hrs. 4 min.
*Confessions of a Jane Austin Addict.* Laura Viera Rigler. 7hrs. 19min. 
deb


----------



## Gayle

Yep! Count me in!

1. *The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie* - Alan Bradley - library eBook
2. *The Passage* - Justin Cronin - 17351 locations
3. *Family Tree* - Barbara Delinsky - 5322 locations
4. *Without Reservations* - J.L. Langley - 4783 locations
5. *Summer Secrets* - Barbara Freethy - 9142 locations
6. *the World According to Oprah* - Ken Lawrence - 744 locations
7. *Innocent in Death* - J.D. Robb - 6164 locations
8. *Queen of Shadows* - Dianne Sylvan - 5964 locations
9. *The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks* - Rebecca Skloot - library eBook
10. *Unbroken* - Laura Hillenbrand - library eBook
11. *in the Woods* - Tana French - library ebook
12. *Madame Tussard* - Michelle Moran - library eBook 
13. *The Girl Who Played with Fire* - Stieg 
14. *Someone Killed His Editor* - Josh Lanyon
15. *The Book Thief* - Markus Zusak - library eBook 
16. *Life, Love and a Polar Bear Tattoo* - Heather Wardell


----------



## chipotle

1. Driftwood Cottage by Sherryl Woods - okay
2. A Not-So-Perfect Past by Beth Andrews - good
3. Nine Rules to Break When Romancing a Rake by Sarah Maclean - good
4. My One and Only by Kristan Higgins - very, very good - perhaps my favorite of 2011
5. Not Another Bad Date (Writer Friends #4) by Rachel Gibson - okay
6. Slay it With Flowers (Flower Shop Mystery #2) by Kate Collins - okay
7. Trading Up by Candace Bushnell - okay
8. The Snow-Kissed Bride by Linda Goodnight - good
9. Practice Makes Perfect by Julie James - very good
10. A Good Yarn (Blossom Street #2) by Debbie Macomber - okay
11. A Silence in the Heart by Carolyne Aarsen - okay


----------



## Jaasy

1   They Tell Me of a Home by Daniel Black, finished*****
2   Check Mate by RL Taylor, finished***
3   Flesh: The Disappearance of Portia Barrington by Keith Lee Johnson, finished
4   The Black Echo by Mark Connelly, finished 
5   Streets of New York by Mark Anthony, finished
6   Rafferty's Wife by Kay Hooper, finished
7   Zack's Law by Kay Hooper, finished
8   The Fall of Lucas Kendrick by Kay Hooper, finished
9   Unmasking Kelsy by Kay Hooper, finished
10  Outlaw Derek by Kay Hooper, finished
11  Shades of Grey by Kay Hooper, finished
12  Captain's Paradise by Kay Hooper, finished
13  It Takes A Thief by Kay Hooper, finished
14  Aces High by Kay Hooper, finished
15  A Dozen Deadly Roses by Kathy Bennett, finished


----------



## Peppa Swanz

I'm in:

1. Zombie Syndrome - Keith Luethke


----------



## Geoffrey

June? Ack!

*June Book List*
1. *Infernal Devices - K.W. Jeter* - Steampunk - 3592 locations - finished 6/2
2. *Marked - Joely Skye* - m/m Romance - 4148 locations - finished 6/3
3. *Uprising - Margaret Peterson Haddix* - YA - 4884 locations - finished 6/4
4. *Shifting Sands - Ally Blue, JL Langley, etc* - m/m Romance - 6242 locations - finished 6/7
5. *Bio of a Space Tyrant: Refugee - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction - 4865 locations - finished 6/8
6. *Bio of a Space Tyrant: Mercenary - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction - 6261 locations - finished 6/12
7. *Bio of a Space Tyrant: Politician - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction - 5733 locations - finished 6/15
8. *Feral - Joely Skye* - m/m Romance - 4506 locations - finished 6/17
9. *Deryni Checkmate - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 5353 locations - finished 6/20
10. *World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War - Max Brooks* - Apocalypse - 5225 locations - finished 6/25
11. *High Deryni - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 6853 locations - 21% complete

*June TBR List*
12. *http://www.amazon.com/dp//?tag=kbpst-20 - *Free Selection


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL! I'm going to try it this month!

Here's my placeholder..

1. reading now: Freedom Summer: The Savage Season That Made Mississippi Burn and Made America a Democracy by Bruce Watson
Queued:
Crossing the Heart of Africa: An Odyssey of Love and Adventure by Julian Smith
Brazen Virtue by Nora Roberts
The Help (gifted by my sister-in-law)


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*6/1 Infernal Devices KW Jeter 3592 loc. SciFi Kindle 6/2 The Emerald Staff Alison Pensy 3557 loc. YA Fantasy Kindle 6/3 Hard Day's Knight John Hartness 3039 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle 6/4 A Visit From the Goon Squad Jennifer Egan 4320 loc. Contemporary Fiction Kindle 6/6 The Thirteenth Tale Diane Setterfield 5782 loc. General Fiction Kindle 6/7 Guards! Guards! Terry Pratchett 5795 loc. Fantasy Kindle 6/13 The Making of the Atomic Bomb Richard Rhodes 886 pp. Science DTB 6/14 Hex Appeal Linda Wisdom 4117 loc. Chick Lit Kindle 6/15 Around the World in Eighty Days Jules Verne 2576 loc. Classics Kindle 6/17 The Color of Magic Terry Pratchett 3679 loc. Fantasy Kindle 6/18 The Light Fantastic Terry Pratchett 3804 loc. Fantasy Kindle 6/21 A Red Herring Without Mustard Alan Bradley 5999 loc. Mystery Kindle 6/23 Breakthrough: How the 10 Greatest Discoveries in Medicine Jon Queijo 5954 loc. Science Kindle   Saved Millions and Changed Our View of the World     6/26 Seabiscuit: An American Legend Laura Hillenbrand 457 pp. Nonfiction Audio 6/27 War of Honor David Weber 15633 loc. SciFi Kindle 6/29 You've Gone Too Far This Time, Sir! Danny Bent 4559 loc. Travel Kindle 

*Currently Reading:* Lyonesse: Suldrun's Garden by Jack Vance (7896 loc.)
*Currently Listening to:* Room With a View by EM Forster (120 pp.)


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. Sweet Baklava by Debby Mayne (5474 Loc's) 6/3/11
2. Still Life With Murder (Neil Sweeney Mysteries (formerly Gilded Age Mysteries #1) by P.B. Ryan (5691 Loc's) 6/8/11
3. All Together Dead (Sookie Stackhouse 8-Copy Boxed Set # 7) by Charlaine Harris (Loc's 30252-35108, Total: 4856 Loc's) 6/9/11
4. Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen (6093 loc's) 6/15/11
5. In Her Name: Empire (#1) by Michael R. Hicks (6164 Loc's) 6/22/11
6. In Her Name: Confederation (#2) by Michael R. Hicks (5983 Loc's) 6/29/11


----------



## mooshie78

1. World Without End--Ken Follet 
2. Unbroken-Laura Hillenbrand (library e-book read on iPad)
3. The Weight of Blood--David Dalglish
4.  The Cost of Betrayal--David Dalglish 
5.  The Death of Promises--David Dalglish (started 6/27)

Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.
Finished 2 books in April.
Finished 7 books in May.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1. _24 Hours _ by Greg Iles *****
2. _A Game of Thrones _ by George R.R. Martin ****
3. _Still Missing _ by Chevy Stevens *****
4. _The Knife of Never Letting Go _ by Patrick Ness ***
5. _Sarah's Key _ by Tatiana de Rosnay ****
6. _Before I Go To Sleep _ by S. J. Watson ****
7. _Pictures of You _ by Carolin Leavitt ***
8. _Dead Line _ by Richard Sanders ***
9. _The Onion Field _ by Joseph Wambaugh ****
10. _The Other Room_ by James Everington ****
11. _In the Belly of Jonah _ by Sandra Brannan ****
12. _Lot's Return to Sodom _ by Sandra Brannan ***


----------



## cagnes

*Read in June....*
                     
1. To Marry an Heiress (Daughters of Fortune #2) by Lorraine Heath (384 pages) 6/1
2. Promise Canyon (Virgin River #11) by Robyn Carr (352 pages) 6/2
3. Brighter Than the Sun (The Lyndon Sisters #2) by Julia Quinn (384 pages) 6/3
4. Devil of the Highlands (Devil of the Highlands #1) by Lynsay Sands (384 pages) 6/4
5. Upon The Midnight Clear (Dark-Hunter, #13) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (288 pages) 6/5
6. Boneshaker (The Clockwork Century #1) by Cherie Priest (416 pages) 6/5
7. Love With a Scandalous Lord (Daughters of Fortune #3) by Lorraine Heath (384 pages) 6/7 
8. Taming the Highland Bride (Devil of the Highlands #2) by Lynsay Sands (384 pages) 6/8
9. The Texan's Touch (Texas Brothers #1) by Jodi Thomas (327 pages) 6/10
10. Witness in Death (In Death #10) by J. D. Robb (368 pages) 6/12
11. Nowhere Near Respectable (Lost Lords #3) by Mary Jo Putney (352 pages) 6/12
12. To Kiss a Texan (Texas Brothers #2) by Jodi Thomas (320 pages) 6/14
13. To Wed in Texas (Texas Brothers #3) by Jodi Thomas (320 pages) 6/15
14. Eleven Scandals to Start to Win a Duke's Heart (Love By Numbers #3) by Sarah Maclean (384 pages) 6/17
15. The Best Man by Maggie Osborne (448 pages) 6/20
16.  A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire, #1) by George R.R. Martin (864 pages) 6/22
17. Taken by the Prince (Governess Brides #9) by Christina Dodd (400 pages) 6/23
18. Stranger (The Blades of the Rose #4) by Zoe Archer (370 pages) 6/24
19. Twilight in Texas (Texas Brothers #4) by Jodi Thomas (352 pages) 6/25
20. Gentle Warrior by Julie Garwood (320 pages) 6/27
21. The Hellion and the Highlander (Devil of the Highlands #3) by Lynsay Sands (384 pages) 6/29

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages
May Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7348 pages
*June Reading Totals: 21 Books, 8182 pages*


----------



## Maxx

June 2011

1.  Year of the Flood (audiobook) as of 6/1/11 on page 285, completed 6/3/11, 163 pages
2.  One Day (kindle) as of 6/1/11 on page 25, as of 6/30/11 still on page 25
3.  My Abandonment (audiobook) began 6/3/11, completed 6/9/11, 240 pages
4.  Storm Front (dtb) began 6/4/11, completed 6/30/11, 352 pages
5.  Island Beneath the Sea (audiobook) began 6/10/11, completed 6/30/11, 480 pages


Total Pages Read in June:  1235


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 4-Book Bundle: A Game of Thrones, A Clash of Kings, A Storm of Swords, and A Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin. _A Storm of Swords_: locations 34,086 - 57,987. Begun 5/12, on location 49,170 on 6/1, completed 6/7 -- 8,817 locations read in June.
2. George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 4-Book Bundle: A Game of Thrones, A Clash of Kings, A Storm of Swords, and A Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin. _A Feast for Crows_: locations 57,987 - 75,967. Begun 6/8, completed 6/23 -- 17,980 locations read in June.
3. Assassin's Quest by Robin Hobb: 13,704 locations. Begun 6/23, on location 5088 on 6/30 -- 5,088 locations read in June.

Running Totals:*Final Totals:*
Locations read in June: 31,885
DTB pages read in June: 
Books read start to finish in June: 1
Books read partially in June: 2

Books completed in 2011: 18
Total locations read in 2011: 231,032
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## talleylynn

1. *The Burnt House * by Faye Kellerman (6/3)
7567 locations; 368 pages
2. *Understanding the Americans * by Yale Richmond (6/4)
1289 locations; 172 pages
3. *Fixing Freddie * by Paula Munier (6/7)
3555 locations; 256 pages
4. *The Naked Gardener * by L. B. Gschwandtner (6/9)
3392 locations; 230 pages
5. *A Week in Summer * by Maeve Binchy (6/10)
343 locations - short story
6. *Moonlight in Odessa * by Janet Skeslein Charles (6/16)
7356 locations; 352 pages
7. *One Hit Wonder * by Charlie Carillo (6/23)
6281 locations; 374 pages
8. *Clean Break * by Karen Stewart (6/27)
4676 locations; 312 pages
9. *Curious Folks Ask 2* by Sherry Seethaler (6/29)
4487 locations; 224 pages

Rich Brother Rich Sister by Emi Kiyosaki - abandoned at 24%


----------



## LauraB

* In Progress: *
 Major Pettigrew's Last Stand , for book club
 One Year Bible Kindle

_Up to the deck, soon, : _
Angles of Repose Kindle

*Completed*
Wicked , Sony pocket reader (Library), 463 pages
In the Garden of Beasts  , Sony, library, 464 pages


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

May 2011 Group Book Count thread can be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,64638.0.html


----------



## MissStar

*Title....Author....# of Locations/Pages....Date Finished*

1. The Rescue....Nicholas Sparks....5608....6/1/11
2. The Sinister Mr. Corpse....Jeff Strand....6167....6/2/11
3. Helen's Babies....John Habberton....1624....6/4/11
4. Crystal Singer....Anne McCaffrey....4815....6/7/11
5. My Blood Approves....Amanda Hocking....4810....6/8/11
6. Fate....Amanda Hocking....4800....6/9/11
7. Flutter....Amanda Hocking....7043....6/10/11
8. Wisdom....Amanda Hocking....6954....6/11/11
9. Switched....Amanda Hocking....5011....6/12/11
10. eye of the god....Ariel Alison....6601....6/13/11
11. Torn....Amanda Hocking....5176....6/14/11
12. Ascend....Amanda Hocking....2995....6/15/11
13. Solitary: A Novel....Travis Thrasher....3053....6/16/11
14. Surrender the Heart....MaryLu Tyndall....6230....6/18/11
15. Snodgrass Vacation....Dave Conifer....4289....6/20/11
16. Paper, Scissors, Death....Joanna Campbell Slan....2757....6/21/11
17. Dixie Divas...Virginia Brown...4897....6/23/11
18. Cold Sassy Tree....Olive Ann burns....5002....6/29/11
19. Witches of East End....Melissa De La Cruz....3988....6/30/11
20. What the Dead Fear....Lea Ryan....855....6/30/11


----------



## sebat

1. Sandman Slim by Richard Kadrey - _started month at 65%_
2. Twice Dead (Haven #2) by Kalayna Price
3. Stingray Bit My Nipple!: True Stories from Real Travelers by Erik Torkells
4. Just One Taste by C.J. Ellisson
5. I Am Legend by Richard Matheson
6. The Immigrants by Howard Fast
7. Black Moon by CL Beville
8. Amber Moon by CL Beville
9. Silver Moon by CL Beville
10. How to Marry a Millionaire Vampire by Kerrelyn Sparks
11. Claimed by KR Smith
12. Septimus Heap, Book One: Magyk
13. Advanced Wine Tasting by Jennifer Simonson


----------



## kaotickitten

I'm in for this month too.


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  Frame-Up - Eric Christopherson - 7002 locations
2.  Lost Light - Michael Connelly - audible
3.  Buried Prey - John Sandford - audible
4.  Soloman vs Lord - Paul Levine - 545 pages


----------



## joanne29

In again!

1. All that's True by J. L. Miles 320 pgs. 6/1      good and cute
2. Tower Stories by Daman DiMarco 528 pgs. 6/7       great
3. Helluva high Note by Kara LaGuardia 240 pgs. 6/8      pretty entertaining
4. Live Strong by Lance Armstrong 256 pg. 6/11       remarkable
5. Broken by Shy Keened 320 pgs. 6/16     so so for me
6. Mommy's Little Girl by Dianne Fanning 352 pgs. 06/17       loved it
7. Tears of Rage by John Walsh 432 pgs. 06/22       very very good
8. State of Wonder by Ann Patchett 368 pgs. 6/26      wonderful
9. Signs of Life by Natalie Taylor 320 pgs. 6/30       excellent


----------



## StormyKnights

"The King of Tahirah" By Angela Rhodes pgs. 247--Started reading today, love it so far. The style is different, two points of view, written in the first. Digging it.


----------



## gina1230

1)   Home for the Holidays by Johanna Lindsey   (Audible)   Started on 6/5/11   Finished 6/8/11
2)   Whispers on the Wind by Donna Fletcher      Kindle      Started on 6/8/11    Finished 6/10/11
3)   Too Wicked to Love by Barbara Dawson Smith (DTB)    Started on 6/11/11  Finished 6/20/11
4)   Innocent in Death by J. D. Robb                   Audible    Started on 6/12/11   Finished 6/17/11
5)   Night Myst by Yasmine Galenorn                  Audible    Started on 6/19/11  Finished 6/22/11
6)  Stray by Rachel Vincent                              Audible    Started on 6/20/11  DNF
7)  Sunshine by Robin McKinley                        Audible    Started on 6/21/11  DNF
  Hot Wheels & High Heels by Jane Graves      Kindle      Started on 6/22/11  Finished 6/24/11
9)  Demon's Night by Guido Henkel                  Kindle      Started on 6/24/11  Finished 6/25/11


----------



## Neekeebee

*One True Love* - Barbara Freethy
_*Stingray Bit my Nipple!*_* True Stories from Real Travelers - Erik Torkells Funny!
Legal Tender - Lisa Scottoline  Not nearly as good as the first in the series
Blue - Lou Aronica Very different; I enjoyed it.
Poison: A Novel of the Renaissance - Sara Poole
Consent to Kill - Vince Flynn
A Darkness More than Night - Michael Connelly 
June Bug - Jess Lourey
The Templar Legacy - Steve Berry Reminded me a lot of Dan Brown's work.
The Days of Summer - Jill Barnett Pretty good, quick read.
A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin Re-read in anticipation of A Dance with Dragons release

 Best read of the month.

N *


----------



## ImzadiRose

*COMPLETED in JUNE:* (series, if has one; title; author; date completed)

Castle 01 - Heat Wave - Richard Castle
Desire 03 - Creation of Desire - Leah Brooke
Desire 04 - Rules of Desire - Leah Brooke
Desire 05 - Dark Desire - Leah Brooke 5/15
Dakota 01 - Her Dakota Men - Leah Brooke 5/15

*Currently READING:*

Dakota 02 - Dakota Ranch Crude - Leah Brooke
My Lucky Life in and out of show - Dick Van ****

*Waiting in the Wings:*

Chasing Fire - Nora Roberts
Eve - Iris Johansen
Naked Heat - Richard Castle

================================================

Completed in MAY :

Wilder 01 - Instant Attraction - Jill Shalvis 5/2
Wilder 02 - Instant Gratification - Jill Shalvis 5/4
Wilder 03 - Instant Temptation - Jill Shalvis 5/6
Elite Ops 01 - Wild Card - Lora Leigh 5/8
Think of a Numb3r - John Verdon - 5/10
KK II - Disney At Dawn - Ridley Pearson - 5/11
KK III - Disney in Shadow - Ridley Pearson - 5/12
KK IV - Power Play - Ridley Pearson - 5/14
Desire 01 - Desire for Three - Leah Brooke - 5/18
Desire 02 - Blade's Desire - Leah Brooke 5/21
Tempting Seals 01 -Reno's Chance - Lora Leigh 5/23
Taylor Jackson 05 - So Close The Hand of Death - J.T. Ellison 5/24

Completed in APRIL :

Raines 03 - Against the Law - Kat Martin - 4/1
LCR 01 - Rescue Me - Christy Reece - 4/3
LCR 02 - Return to Me - Christy Reece - 4/4
LCR 03 - Run to Me - Christy Reece - 4/5
LCR 04 - No Chance - Christy Reece - 4/6
LCR 05 - Second Chance - Christy Reece - 4/8
LCR 06 - Last Chance - Christy Reece - 4/10
KGI 01 - The Darkest Hour - Maya Banks - 4/11
KGI 02 - No Place to Run - Maya Banks - 4/12
KGI 03 - Hidden Away - Maya Banks - 4/13
Charlie Hood - LA Outlaws - T.Jefferson Parker 4/14
Gemini Men 01 - Caught - Jami Alden - 4/15
Gemini Men 02 - Kept - Jami Alden 4/18
Ceepak 02 - Mad Mouse - Chris Grabenstein - 4/19 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Ceepak 03 - Whack-a-mole - Chris Grabenstein - 4/20 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Passion for Danger 01 - Shoot to Thrill - Nina Bruhns 4/21
Passion for Danger 02 - If Looks could Chill - Nina Bruhns 4/22
Passion for Danger 03 - A Kiss to Kill - Nina Bruhns 4/23
Ceepak 04 - Hell Hole - Chris Grabenstein 4/23 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Ceepak 05 - Mind Scrambler - Chris Grabenstein 4/25 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Sweet 01 - Sweet Surrentder - Maya Banks 4/26
Sweet 02 - Sweet Persuasion - Maya Banks 4/27
Sweet 03 - Sweet Seduction - Maya Banks 4/28
Sweet 04 - Sweet Temptation - Maya Banks 4/29
Sweet 05 - Sweet Possession - Maya Banks 4/30

Completed in MARCH

Storm Front 01 - Blown Away - Sharon Sala
Taylor Jackson 01 - All the Pretty Girls - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 02 - 14 - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 03 - Judas Kiss - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 04 - The Cold Room - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 05 - The Immortals - J.T. Ellison
Toys - James Patterson
Archie 04 - The Night Season - Chlsea Cain
One Scream Away - Kate Brady
Bad Boys of Football 01 - Game for Anything - Belle Andre
Bad Boys of Football 02 - Game for Seduction - Bella Andre
Sky High 01 - Smart & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Sky High 02 - Superb & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Sky High 03 - Strong & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Switching Sides (unknown author) - Lesbian Erotica
Raines 01 - Against the Wind - Kat Martin
Raines 02 - Against the Fire - Kat Martin


----------

